# 1970 "Judge" engine block VIN location question



## AllRise70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, so I went and checked out a Judge today to see if it was numbers matching and everything seems to be correct...date codes, VIN, casting codes, etc. But I only have one question...When I found the VIN on the engine block it is about 6" away from where I would have expected it to be. I took a picture so let me know what you think. Is this normal?


----------



## AllRise70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nevermind. I found out here...Phorum :: Pontiac GTO Forum :: 70 ram air III vin on block location
It is a Fremont,CA car so Ill assume it is numbers matching.


----------

